
Pentagon Scientists: We Can't Predict Violent Outbursts. Yet. - Anon84
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2012/10/predict-violence/
======
stephengillie
_The DSB task force report outlines what it calls a “stress response curve,”
where performance is plotted on a graph against stress. As stress increases so
does individual performance – believe it or not but people actually do perform
better under pressure – up to a point._

This sounds like PTSD. It sounds like Shell Shock. It sounds like burnout. It
sounds like when somebody _snaps_.

Why do we need military science to tell us what psychological science has been
telling us for decades?

